# Dare To Be - Greek Goddess! (February 24th - March 7th)



## StereoXGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, all! The new theme is now in!

Our next challenge is *Dare To Be - Greek Goddess*!

Chosen by *fairyladiealva*, second runner-up for *Dare To Be - Arabic Makeup!*

Here are some inspirational pics, feel free to add any that you find on your own to this thread!
























































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*





*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.


*






*


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2009)

Ooh pretty theme! I'm looking forward to seeing the entries for this one


----------



## retroxxkittie (Feb 25, 2009)

niiice,im looking forward to this.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

oooh interesting!!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 25, 2009)

Im tempted to put a picture of Effie up lol.. (oz greek comedian)


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL too funny B2!

here is another inspiri pic, it's from the movie Troy:






I think a lot of this would be the hair rather than the actual makeup


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol B2, all you need to do is take a picture of yourself, you hot sexy stuss


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I wanna see the entries for this one too!


----------



## Karren (Feb 25, 2009)

Damn!! I just sent my toga to the dry cleaners!! But I do love greek food!! I doubt that pics of me eatiung baklava or spinakapita would do very well? Lol.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lovely theme! not sure if I could pull this one

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn!! I just sent my toga to the dry cleaners!! But I do love greek food!! I doubt that pics of me eatiung baklava or spinakapita would do very well? Lol. LMAO Karren you always crack me up!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol B2, all you need to do is take a picture of yourself, you hot sexy stuss



LMAO beauty is a curse.........I went as effie to a costume party once. Its funny I make a terrible greek lol.

considering its greek goddess what about the mythological gods? If people wanted to get super creative there are some doozies of goddess lol.


----------



## fluffypigeon (Feb 26, 2009)

ok heres mine it's not v. imaginative but it's a start lol i wish my camera was better my eyes look way more gold in real life.and i dont have my ears pierced so thats why theres nothing goin on in that area ah well..


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 26, 2009)

Very gorgeous Fluffypigeon


----------



## kcam125 (Feb 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fluffypigeon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok heres mine it's not v. imaginative but it's a start lol i wish my camera was better my eyes look way more gold in real life.and i dont have my ears pierced so thats why theres nothing goin on in that area ah well..https://forum.makeuptalk.com/mem...ure788-039.jpg

i really like this entry!


----------



## DasSavva (Feb 27, 2009)

And I cut my hair. Damn it!

Oh well, I'll figure something out if I get a chance.


----------



## emih19 (Mar 1, 2009)

this is such a cute theme...might enter


----------



## katana (Mar 1, 2009)

Very pretty entry to get things started...


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 2, 2009)

Lookin good


----------



## Lucy (Mar 2, 2009)

your lips are amazing fluffy! what did you use??


----------



## Mtobtaen (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow fluffypigeon - you look gorgeous!


----------



## candygalore (Mar 4, 2009)

very pretty flufy, just to let you guys know tyra banks is goin to have a toga party tomorrow on her show maybe someone can get ideas from there to post a picture,i thougth it was intiresting since is the same theme greek goddes.


----------



## sooperficial (Mar 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *candygalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very pretty flufy, just to let you guys know tyra banks is goin to have a toga party tomorrow on her show maybe someone can get ideas from there to post a picture,i thougth it was intiresting since is the same theme greek goddes. I'm watching the show right now! lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

woo an entry from me

the first one is my entry as per the rules












and i was trying to copy one of the pictures, but i ended up just looking like a hippie

so for kicks


----------



## Lucy (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woo an entry from methe first one is my entry as per the rules

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3357/...5633af.jpg?v=0

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3619/...69435d.jpg?v=0

and i was trying to copy one of the pictures, but i ended up just looking like a hippie

so for kicks

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3064/...1d6505.jpg?v=0

hahahahaha that pic has made my day!!! lmao
your makeup looks great. we so need to have a dare to be- comedy shots and bloopers! lol


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

or we could have a "dare to be a clow" that would be pretty funny too lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's mine...I really wanted a light gold for my lips but no matter what I used my lip color always shows through in photos



.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 7, 2009)

Your lips show up a peachy gold on my screen tiff they look great!

I love the 3rd pic, gorgeous entries.


----------



## wingrie (Mar 7, 2009)

ok here's a quick one from me, love all the entries!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 7, 2009)

Orangee sorry i thought i wrote about yours already!

great entry you look beautiful! i like your 1st picture for comp but your 3rd picture is awesome LOL very cute.


----------



## amber_nation (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's mine, the first one is the entry pic.

I did these a few days ago and thought about redoing them, maybe I still will but wanted to enter these for now. I kind of went for a greek goddess/gladiator kind of thing. I was kind of influenced by Beyonce's silver metal jewelry thing on her arm and hand in the single ladies video. So I tried to make one for myself and make it look like something a greek warrior would wear. Plus I always like an excuse to break out the arts and crafts.


----------



## candygalore (Mar 7, 2009)

damn ya girls are looking very beautifull great job all of you guys are looking fab.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine, the first one is the entry pic... I love that you went for a Gladiator type look



. Awesome job



.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice OrangeEyeCrayon! I love the hippie look on you



.

Tiff: So pretty! You can see the gold on your lips good and it goes perfect with your whole look. What kind of blush did you use?

Amber: Gorgeous all around! This is definitely my most favorite D2B of yours. The golds make your eyes pop amazingly!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne



. The blush is MAC Sunbasque and I think I used some sort of shimmer over it too...I'm pretty sure it was Vanilla Pigment.


----------



## Mtobtaen (Mar 7, 2009)

Everyone looks great





TIFFANY!! I love your eye make up and blush!! So pretty!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wish I can rock gold like you guys, but since I'm cool toned it doesn't work well with me much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I tried two versions, although the 3rd pic does make me look like a hippy. lol
















On a side note, I'd like to use the 3rd pic for the DTB ^^


----------



## Ozee (Mar 7, 2009)

very pretty angie! I like your 1st pic but i also like the 3rd pica swell.

Iwish i could enter this one but husband took camera o/s with him


----------



## Roxie (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous theme and the entries are amazing!


----------



## DasSavva (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope the image isn't too massive.


----------



## amber_nation (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne, I played around with the lighting in the room, I think that helped the gold to show up better.

Great pics Tiffany, I like that you went for a gold look for your lips, If I redid this one, I would copy that.


----------

